# lets talk about B.O.B's



## StevieQ (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is my take, on these packs that we all seem to be in love with, and rightfully so. I have studied these packs for a few years now, and have noticed this is big and maybe even giant business in the US right now! Keep that in mind. you maybe being sold stuff you really don't need, or at the very least want because it is cool. 
because my plan is always defense, a BOB for me is small, light and efficient. If you have ever gone on a march for 10 miles with a fully loaded pack, you know exactly why this is the case. I feel a pack is only good for a movement to a second pre determined location, where possible you have prepped for with some supplies, some of these BOBS I have seen make me cringe when I see how monstrous they are. you will be tossing all the crap out as you become fatigued from the hike. my suggestion is be careful, don't let people scare you into buying these packs, many are so obsolete it isn't funny. If your a hunter or fisherman, you probably have all you need already, to assemble a more than great pack!

that's my take, what is yours?


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

You are right about a BOB needing to be light and portable, if the object is to get to a nearby or readily accessible bugout location. Some of the larger BOB's though are probably what are known as INCH bags, or I'm Not Coming Home bags, which is a whole different ball game. Get home bags and bug out bags are so close in purpose, they could probably be lumped together. We use GHB's in all our vehicles and INCH bags at the house.

Everyone is going to have different needs in their bags makeup according to their individual situation. My GHB is only about 19 lbs versus my wife's 26 lb GHB (she travels up to 150 miles away from home). I seldom get more than 30 miles from home. There is no one right combination for everyone of weight and supplies that you might need either in getting home, getting to your bugout location, or just plain bugging out.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

I hate to link dump, but you can get my take on the B.O.B. if you take a look at my blog. Link should be in my signature. 

If this is an inappropriate response, I can type something, or copy paste the article. Still learning the ropes.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

SwordsandSaddles said:


> I hate to link dump, but you can get my take on the B.O.B. if you take a look at my blog. Link should be in my signature.
> 
> If this is an inappropriate response, I can type something, or copy paste the article. Still learning the ropes.


SwordsandSaddles I did visit your blog spot because you were so polite in your response, and that is appreciated. Most of the time when folks start pushing us to visit their site it's just to try to push their product, and their not very subtle about it either, and that tends to really turn people off. You have a nice site with some interesting items, and articles. I wish you well in your endeavors.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Part a the problem be, some people call these bags one thin when they actually mean sumtin else. Ta me, a BOB er INCH bag be fer a longer time out er even fleein yer home fer a long period a time. 

A 72 hour bag be just that. The amounta stuff ya need ta spend 72 hours away from home. Some folks call these a BOB. Most folks should have a 72 hour bag cause so many thins can create a situation where ya need ta leave home fer a short period a time. Tornado's, floods, fires, man made disasters are just a few. These can also be carried in yalls vehicles. However it can be different from a GET HOME BAG.

GET HOME BAG, This be a bag what has needed supplies ta get ya back home. I carry one a these in my vehicle cause my work be bout 12 miles from home. Not a great distance, but dependin on what has happened It could take more then a few hours ta get back home. 

So, what be in mine? I ain't gonna list it all cause we don't wanna be here all day an my needs more en likely ain't the same as yalls.

BOB, I'm still workin on it. It ain't my greatest priority. It'll have a sleep system what would include a good sleepin bag an shelter. Food, water, cook ware, first aid, defence, clothing, thins what you would need fer a extended absence from home.

72 HOUR BAG, Change a clothes, food, water, limited shelter, first aid, rain gear, in other words the thins what be needed for 3 days away from home. Access ta some supplies elsewhere would be possible.

GET HOME BAG, this be what travels with me ever day an at work. Some basic food stuffs (protein bars, jerky, dried fruit or such, water packets), basic first aid supplies, underwear an socks, rain gear, space blanket. This be a small light weight pack just ta get me home ta other gear.

Best thin ta to is put tagether what gear ya thin ya need. Weigh that bag an then carry it around some. Go try it out, see what ya use, don't use an what ya need. Try and find gear what has more then one purpose, what gear ya should have more en one of. Decide which bag ya need the most an build it first. 

Also, remember the little ones. They should have a bag a there own with limited amounts a gear. There gonna tire fast. Don't ferget bout yer pets neither. They should have a bag to.

That be my take on it anywho.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

To me, defining a bag as good for a set period of time and stocking it as such is ridiculous. Any number of events could delay your travel or extend the duration of need past the defined time. The "I'm never coming home" concept of bag makes a lot more sense to me.

I don't need much in the way of a get home bag since I work about 20 miles from home and rarely travel further than that. Some of my inlaws are on the route home, so I could stop in to get some rest or a bite to eat. If I can't make it that far with the stuff that's normally in my jeep and on my person, I probably wasn't going to make it anyway.

The above being said, this is my pack. There's a 20" barreled AR hiding in there.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

zombieresponder said:


> To me, defining a bag as good for a set period of time and stocking it as such is ridiculous. Any number of events could delay your travel or extend the duration of need past the defined time. The "I'm never coming home" concept of bag makes a lot more sense to me.
> 
> I don't need much in the way of a get home bag since I work about 20 miles from home and rarely travel further than that. Some of my inlaws are on the route home, so I could stop in to get some rest or a bite to eat. If I can't make it that far with the stuff that's normally in my jeep and on my person, I probably wasn't going to make it anyway.
> 
> The above being said, this is my pack. There's a 20" barreled AR hiding in there.


Nice choice of bag there!

You are right about gearing a bag towards a time frame. It's almost impossible to say how long it would take you to get home, or reach a bug out location depending on the situation, weather, your health, distance, etc.

To me, there are really only two bags, and they suffice for all our needs.

The GHB is just that. There is enough to get you going and keep you going for a limited time. It's made to carry easy and fast. It's food, fire, water, extra clothes, shelter, first aid, and extra ammo, knife and multi-tool. Anything after that you had better be ready to improvise.

The INCH bag is a whole different animal. That is where the long term stuff you need comes in. Whether you use it to get to a bug out location, or you're just leaving the AO for good, this is the bag that has what you need to make it awhile in harsh conditions.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a Haversack Kit, that is sort of a Bushcraft Kit/GHB, and I am in the process of building a INCH bag. And by building, I do mean building the pack as well as the Kit inside it. Haven't settled in on anything. Thinking about a modified Alaska Packboard for my next attempt.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

StevieQ said:


> Here is my take, on these packs that we all seem to be in love with, and rightfully so. I have studied these packs for a few years now, and have noticed this is big and maybe even giant business in the US right now! Keep that in mind. you maybe being sold stuff you really don't need, or at the very least want because it is cool.
> because my plan is always defense, a BOB for me is small, light and efficient. If you have ever gone on a march for 10 miles with a fully loaded pack, you know exactly why this is the case. I feel a pack is only good for a movement to a second pre determined location, where possible you have prepped for with some supplies, some of these BOBS I have seen make me cringe when I see how monstrous they are. you will be tossing all the crap out as you become fatigued from the hike. my suggestion is be careful, don't let people scare you into buying these packs, many are so obsolete it isn't funny. If your a hunter or fisherman, you probably have all you need already, to assemble a more than great pack!
> 
> that's my take, what is yours?


I don't plan to toss out any gear or carry it, until I get hungry enough&#8230; Then I'll have some steak.

BoB is a relative term, what you need depends only on your situation. They named him Otzi, a 5000 year old frozen man found in the alps in 1991. His gear isn't obsolete today. It was what he needed. His gear didn't fail, his strength did!

Following the advice of yahoo's telling you that you need to the latest greatest in a forum is the first mistake any newbie makes. imho

Use common sense and assemble what you need for your situation. That's my take&#8230;


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Cotton said:


> I don't plan to toss out any gear or carry it, until I get hungry enough&#8230; Then I'll have some steak.
> 
> BoB is a relative term, what you need depends only on your situation. They named him Otzi, a 5000 year old frozen man found in the alps in 1991. His gear isn't obsolete today. It was what he needed. His gear didn't fail, his strength did!
> 
> ...


I have been meaning to ask how the boys are doing after their walnuts were hulled...! They seem happy.

I wonder how a zonkey would do as a pack animal...


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I work 35 miles from home. I keep a weapon locked in my truck along with 2 bags and either a jet sled or a hunting cart (comes apart with lock pins). One bag, expo pack, has all the basics to get home along with energy bars, water and limited dehydrated food packets. The other a carry bag with extra provisions, ie; two man tent, radio communications, extra lighting, food for a week, flare gun, extra ammo, TP, and other items to make a longer journey or more drawn out one. Realistically you can't drag a 60 lb pack for very far without beating yourself up especially when your older, hence for the summer months a tear down hunting cart, or winter, the snow shed. The winter you add so much more such as heavier clothing, coats, shelter, boots, sno shoes, heating fuels, ect. I can access the situation and take all or pick what I want depending on the situation. Maybe this sounds like too much, but to me it's all about having what I may need in most emergency situations.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cotton said:


> I don't plan to toss out any gear or carry it, until I get hungry enough&#8230; Then I'll have some steak.
> 
> BoB is a relative term, what you need depends only on your situation. They named him Otzi, a 5000 year old frozen man found in the alps in 1991. His gear isn't obsolete today. It was what he needed. His gear didn't fail, his strength did!
> 
> ...


Exactly! What works fer one person might not be right fer the next.

Depends on ones situation an what skills ya have to. There really be no right er wrong. But ya gotta carry it.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I have been meaning to ask how the boys are doing after their walnuts were hulled...! They seem happy.
> 
> I wonder how a zonkey would do as a pack animal...


The boys are doing fine, turned them into a pasture together for the fist time this week. There hasn't been a single instance of mock fighting much less the real thing. 

Going to turn them out with the cattle next week and see how they do.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

My take:

Develop a kit around your current physical limitations and focus on survival basics not combat ninja stuff. You should be able to put together a good 3 day kit that weighs in around 21 pounds and does include a firearm.


----------

